# Test driving cars at dealerships



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

So I am thinking of changing my car at the end of the year currently have an A45. Got a list of cars I fancy and would love to test drive before making a decision on which to go for.

Now I’m struggling to figure out what’s the best approach when trying to go through my list. I’ve always felt a massive amount of pressure from all car salesmen and end up buying the first car I test drive but this time I’m determined to try all the cars on my list and then decide. 

Thought I’d try and be open with the dealers when phoning up and say listen I won’t be buying today but I want to get in the car take it out see what it’s like then go through my list and decide which is for me. Like I have spoken with people that have took cars for a full weekend to see what they think then hand it back and not purchase - seems impossible for me.

Well today that didn’t quite work out phoned Bmw sandal Wakefield who had a lovely m4 competition in stock, guy on the phone said "will you be purchasing today?" I said to be honest no, I have a list of cars I want to try out and then make a decision m4 and m3 is in my list he said just a minute I think the m4 has sold, as he was checking he said how old are you? I said 25 few seconds later "sorry mate m4 has sold yeah" I'm like ok well have you got any more in or an m3 maybe? "Just walking outside onto the forecourt now to check... nope we haven't got any m3 or m4's in stock sorry, probably best to keep your eyes open online" erm ok then, I had a gut feeling he was fobbing me off so we popped over to see if that was the case. funnily enough pulled up I saw an m3 outside with price on, and the same m4 with reg I enquired about in the showroom. Asked at reception to speak to someone about the m3 outside, guy came over I said sorry is the m4 I am stood next to sold do you know? Nope, available ready to go lol I said oh funny that, got told this morning it was sold by someone on the phone and you have no m3 or m4's in stock? "well we do we have one outside and this one in here"

never took his name so was unsure as to who it was. He apologised etc and talked me through the m3 and m4 but basically acting like I was about to purchase one or the other talking me through the new tax rules etc I Just find it so hard to get in the cars without lying and making out you want to buy it then after the test drive basically hand key back and be like "il think about it" I always feel bad doing it this way but maybe being honest won't get me in all the cars to test and find out which I like. 

Anyone else had experiences like this?, what do you guys think the best approach should be any tips and advice would be great.

I've always had issues with viewing cars since I first started out being a fairly young lad looking at nice cars I can understand they don't want total time wasters taking high performance cars out for a blast then just walking away but how else will I test drive all my potential future cars without being so pressured into a sale? I know money talks do I need to take a printout of my bank account to show them I can afford it or what :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Turning up with a nice car, or already having dealings with a dealership will make them realise you're serious. 

I make it clear that I'm considering a few cars. I think this also helps with getting a deal. 

I've never had an issue getting a test drive and quite often I get trusted to go out on my own. 

I've never bought a car without test driving alternatives. I'm sure the salesman knows what happens and he shouldn't get too pushy.


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Never had a problem getting test drives and always unaccompanied. In fact I have just returned a Porsche Cayman 718 GTS which I was given for two days by the dealer. Ps - order placed!!!


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

strangely the only time i've had that situation was at a BMW dealers too when I wanted to buy a new E90 obviously a few years ago,I'd spoken to them and said i'd go in and leave a deposit I did tun up in a old Mitsubishi Pajero and they told me the demo wouldn't be available, I went back the next day in the GT3 and three of them came out of the door before I'd got out of the car i went and bought an RS4, Audi were great gave me one for a few days as have most dealers, Porsche have given me cars for days lots of times,

they don't really care about cash that much now they rather sell you finance, 

I've general used a broker for the performing stuff, there are a few independent performance dealers still and you may find one that has several of the cars you want to try in stock they a usually happy for you to do that


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

ken m sport said:


> Never had a problem getting test drives and always unaccompanied. In fact I have just returned a Porsche Cayman 718 GTS which I was given for two days by the dealer. Ps - order placed!!!


This is on my list to try . What other cars did you compare it to? I wish I could take one for a day lol il be lucky to take one out even with a salesmen present :wall:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

The hardest part is remembering your NI Number if you go to the Shark fella!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Turning up with a nice car, or already having dealings with a dealership will make them realise you're serious.
> 
> I make it clear that I'm considering a few cars. I think this also helps with getting a deal.
> 
> ...


This, any half decent salesman will want your business and to do that they need to get you out on a demo, driving one for an hours or so shouldn't be an issue then just before you put a deposit down try and get one for 24 hours.

I would always let someone spend 5 minutes looking around then get them out in the car for a run, we would let them drive from the off and try and match the test drive route to their normal driving routes. We weren't main dealer though.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

That main dealer with staff acting like that when your looking to buy, guess who lost a customer.

as for the "turn up in a posh car get better treatment than an older car" also means that main dealer can go do one.

been there, done that, went Back to the dealership that pulled that on me in the Brand new car from a n other main dealer, explained to the dealer principle Why they lost the sale  cos im nice like that.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I find a lot of it comes down to the dealership as well. In my younger years I dealt with AC and regardless of the car you are buying/price they treat you like a child/criminal. Need to accompany you on a test drive and won't let you really open it up. Test drive tends to last a couple of miles as well as there is never enough fuel in the car to go anywhere.

With my A45 that was a completely different story. All the guys treated you with far more respect, essentially walked in, took me to the car, showed me how things worked and told me to take it for a good drive, make sure I was happy with it etc. Minute I drove it, without someone telling me to go easy and so forth I had to have it. Went back, spoke over the deal, agreed to what I was happy with and drove back up to Glasgow absolutely thrilled to be in it.

That's how you sell a car. Forget about sales, bonuses etc... take your time, talk to the customer, get to know them and let the car sell itself. Most are just far too pushy and it puts me off instantly.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

andy__d said:


> That main dealer with staff acting like that when your looking to buy, guess who lost a customer.
> 
> as for the "turn up in a posh car get better treatment than an older car" also means that main dealer can go do one.
> 
> been there, done that, went Back to the dealership that pulled that on me in the Brand new car from a n other main dealer, explained to the dealer principle Why they lost the sale  cos im nice like that.


You've wasted your own time there. Dealers aren't going to be bothered by that.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The manufacturers I work with always advocate that test drives should be made available to anyone interested in buying a car

One of the key points most manufacturers mystery shop their dealers on and failure to free/ provide can cost them a lot of money

From a dealership point of view unaccompanied test drives are rarely a good thing - the risk of theft / abuse of the car is high (seen the results of unaccompanied test drives too many times) and if I ran a dealership I'd never let a customer out unaccompanied unless they were known to the dealership already


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I have to say the idea of going back to the dealer who couldn't be nice, with a brand new car from elsewhere sort of makes me smile.

As for the dealer not being bothered if this happens then maybe a chat to the manufacturer might be worthwhile?

I've posted before that I tend to use businesses that deliver quality for a decent price and then I'll keep using them for many, many years as I value the service/quality more than saving a few pence.

I know this will sound very difficult but I'd be honest and then see and "feel" what the reaction is. This will tell you more about the way the dealer views you and your needs and how they are likely to look after you (or not!) further down the line.

A fair few years ago I was looking for a change of motorbike. My wife & I chatted to the local(ish) BMW dealer who arranged a test ride. What I considered perfectly reasonable paperwork - speeding fines are yours! - there's an excess if there's any accident or damage etc. and the bike was wheeled out - full of fuel. Careful and thorough going through the controls and then the question....... how long can we go out for?

Answer at least 3 hours - you won't get a good feel for the bike in less than that :thumb:.

So we went out for 3 hours.

Came back and didn't feel that it was quite "right" for us somehow.

No problem said the dealer - have you got some more time today? Yes we said. So out came another bike and off we went again for another 2-3 hours

Guess which dealer got all my business over the next half a dozen years?

Good luck with your search.

Andy.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

This really pee's me off. I love cars like all you guys on hear but I hate car shopping with a passion when it should be really enjoyable! The pressure that's heaped on you and the silly back and forth negotiation between you the salesperson and then then go off to their manager I cannot stand it. I doesn't seem to get any better with higher priced cars and prestige brands. 

I had an example with a dealership about 2 years back. I wanted to look at a Golf R estate. I explained to the salesperson I just wanted to look in one with the family to see if we felt it was big enough for our family. I told him we were not buying today and in any case we would be looking at used not new. Anyways after looking at the car he asked if we wanted a test drive which we declined. He kept on and on saying no pressure just take it out. I agreed but again reinforced that I would not be buying today as other cars to look at. We took it out I liked it but again I said im not buying today. We get beck to the dealership and he asks us to sit down. He said would you be buying on finance I said we are not buying today and when we do it will be a used car. He starts giving us monthly finance quotes and starts getting angry saying why don't you want it its such a good deal, I feel like you have wasted my time. What an idiot they just don't listen even when you try to be honest!! Its a shame there isn't an independent company where you could pay a nominal fee and test as many cars as you want with no pressure. 

I had another instance about 10 years ago buying a sporty hatch. It came down to two with the dealer had in stock. One a diesel one a petrol, I wanted to test both so took one car out I liked it but wasn't sure enough to buy without trying the other. I asked to take the second car out, the guy look angrily at me and said If I get this car out for you, you had better buy one of the!!! He was dead serious no joke. I was a lot younger back then and I ended up buying the first car but if someone said that now I'd just walk out!

On the other side of the coin someone I know who is an Audi salesman told me about a situation they had when an overweight unkept looking man with food down his T-shirt walked into his dealership and started looking at R8's. The other sales people were s******ing at the guy and no one was going over to him. So the guy I know went over to see what the man wanted. The unkempt guy asks to take an R8 out which they arranged there and then. After the test drive the unkept guy buys the car outright for cask$$$$$. 

Don't get me wrong I know sale people have a job to do but my experience of buying around 15 cars from various dealers has been one of dread and pressure. I think its so wrong that for spending thousands of pounds and probably the second largest purchase after a house they expect you to make quick decisions often without comparing cars and after only short journeys to test them. As the person above states with the bike you really need a few hours with a car and without someone breathing down your neck to get a good feel for a car!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

tmitch45 said:


> Its a shame there isn't an independent company where you could pay a nominal fee and test as many cars as you want with no pressure.


This is related to EVs, but there is an EV Experience centre in MK that is owned by Chargemaster (the POLAR charging company now owned by BP) that has a range of EV's that you can take on a short 20mins test drive for free, or hire for hire for between 4 and 7days.

https://evexperiencecentre.co.uk/

Pretty sure pricing has changed since I did it last year, but I paid £50 for 5days. You get a POLAR card with it, so charging using their network is paid for. 
What's nice though, is that if you do eventually buy an EV, they will refund you. It took me over 6 months to find the one I bought, but once I sent a picture of the V5 I got £50 refunded straight away.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

DrEskimo said:


> This is related to EVs, but there is an EV Experience centre in MK that is owned by Chargemaster (the POLAR charging company now owned by BP) that has a range of EV's that you can take on a short 20mins test drive for free, or hire for hire for between 4 and 7days.
> 
> https://evexperiencecentre.co.uk/
> 
> ...


What a great idea - real shame it's only in MK at the moment, but hopefully others will pop up. Seems a great price - 80-90 for a week hire to properly try one out and see if you can live with one :thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a great idea. I would happily pay a reasonable cost for a test drive. I have bought my last 5 cars from the same dealer under an affinity scheme I have access to. It’s effectively a telephone/ internet purchase. Email a configuration get an email back with a massively discounted price. No silly sales games, that’s the price no haggling either way. PX agreed without seeing the car and have been fair. Only issue is I would not travel to them for a test drive, so I see my local dealer. With no intention of a sale. Last test drive they were more than happy to offer a car. But were extremely reluctant to tell me the deal unless I came back in person. It was way less that I was going to get. Let’s see how they behave when I look to buy the next one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for everyones messages nice to hear about all your dealings with the main dealerships it definitely sounds like for me to even be considered serious I am going to have to either lie about my intentions or basically show them my bank account and tell them all about my life and what I do for income crazy really. Even then I do not think I will get a test drive for more than 15 minutes with a salesmen breathing down my neck. Like others said you just can't appreciate the cars abilities and how it will fit in your life with a couple of miles test drive constantly asking for directions on where to go. I do not think I will ever be respected with the dealerships as I will probably never buy a car direct from them as the chance of them stocking a car to my spec has always been very slim. I just dread my next few weeks when I have to go to merc, audi and porsche


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> I find a lot of it comes down to the dealership as well. In my younger years I dealt with AC and regardless of the car you are buying/price they treat you like a child/criminal. Need to accompany you on a test drive and won't let you really open it up. Test drive tends to last a couple of miles as well as there is never enough fuel in the car to go anywhere.


I had a similar bad experience with a main dealer when looking at a GTI, kept saying it was "mint" but had no clue what he was selling, couldn't even answer basic questions about the car, I already knew the answer to. No personality and no interest, with performance cars you need an enthusiast selling them.

Ended up going else where and was treated far better, and bought one.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

dannygdesigns said:


> Thanks for everyones messages nice to hear about all your dealings with the main dealerships it definitely sounds like for me to even be considered serious I am going to have to either lie about my intentions or basically show them my bank account and tell them all about my life and what I do for income crazy really. Even then I do not think I will get a test drive for more than 15 minutes with a salesmen breathing down my neck. Like others said you just can't appreciate the cars abilities and how it will fit in your life with a couple of miles test drive constantly asking for directions on where to go. I do not think I will ever be respected with the dealerships as I will probably never buy a car direct from them as the chance of them stocking a car to my spec has always been very slim. I just dread my next few weeks when I have to go to merc, audi and porsche


I've actually only had good experiences at Audi and Porsche, bit brown nosey but really let you at the car.

Wouldn't worry about them breathing down your neck either! I took a gti out hit 85mph and I thought the wee lad was gonna cry and didn't buy :lol: At the end of the day it's your money and you probably work harder for it than they do, to let them sell you something you don't want!


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

I have to say the idea of going back to the dealer who couldn't be nice, with a brand new car from elsewhere sort of makes me smile.

Done that one Andy twice with the same dealer, Mercedes are rubbish where I live.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

OP, Sandal are rubbish, dire customer service for anything whenever I have had to deal with them. I'd avoid them like the plague, they've already shown you over the phone how they treat customers so don't buy anything from them and give them the satisfaction. Try somewhere more local to Barnsley (if your location is correct).


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

How many cars are you looking to test drive ? I am generally very specific about what I want when it comes to cars and motorbikes and I have never actually test drove any I have bought ! just down to circumstances of where they are in the country etc. I just do my research online and buy at right price, condition etc I have never been disappointed. However do not take that in anyway that I don't believe in getting a test drive. If you are seriously considering buying then there should really be no issue. 

Coming from someone who sells cars I will be perfectly honest if I have someone come in with a spread sheet with 15 cars on it that they are going to be test driving over the next few months ( yes this does happen ! ) I get the feeling they may be a time waster. However on the other hand I can fully appreciate if someone is between 2-3 very similar cars but needs to drive each of them before making a decision. 

My advice would be have a set plan, arrange appointments to test drive the cars you are considering over the course of 1 or 2 days, be honest with each sales person and arrange a specific time to follow up with them to give them an answer if you are not deciding on the day. They of course are going to try and get your business that is there job but try not to get too hung up or feel bad for leaving without making a decision that day. It happens all the time to myself and yes I will always try my best to get a deal however if someone has been honest from the start I will respect that and won't push so much that you wont want to come back. 

When you have made your decision follow up with everyone you have been dealing with, its only fair to let them know if you have taken up their time. I have no issue with someone who has bought elsewhere. It's just common courtesy to let them know and they can then clear it from their diary. 

Don't lie about anything there is no point just be honest and if you are genuinely considering buying whatever you are test driving then you have nothing to lie about.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

markcaughey said:


> How many cars are you looking to test drive ? I am generally very specific about what I want when it comes to cars and motorbikes and I have never actually test drove any I have bought ! just down to circumstances of where they are in the country etc. I just do my research online and buy at right price, condition etc I have never been disappointed. However do not take that in anyway that I don't believe in getting a test drive. If you are seriously considering buying then there should really be no issue.
> 
> Coming from someone who sells cars I will be perfectly honest if I have someone come in with a spread sheet with 15 cars on it that they are going to be test driving over the next few months ( yes this does happen ! ) I get the feeling they may be a time waster. However on the other hand I can fully appreciate if someone is between 2-3 very similar cars but needs to drive each of them before making a decision.
> 
> ...


I have quite a list to be honest but I don't see a problem with that as there all cars I love exterior wise I just want to see which I love the most performance and excitement wise before making a decision on which will be my next car one of them will 100% be my next car. Without test driving them all how would I know if it's for me.

RS5
C63 S coupe 
718 Cayman GTS
M4 comp
M3 comp 
RR Sport (I know this is less likely to impress me apart from the luxury point of view but would still want to rule it out after trying it)

There all cars I have dreamed of being able to purchase and now in the financial position to get any of them I just want to make sure I am making the right choice.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

dannygdesigns said:


> I have quite a list to be honest but I don't see a problem with that as there all cars I love exterior wise I just want to see which I love the most performance and excitement wise before making a decision on which will be my next car one of them will 100% be my next car. Without test driving them all how would I know if it's for me.
> 
> RS5
> C63 S coupe
> ...


Don't be too up front with you list of cars to a salesperson, RR sport and Caymen GTS are completely different cars. At the very least what you will likely find is they will advise you drive all others then come and see them last.

My advise would still be the same, book appointments, set a clear plan over a weekend or couple of days to test drive all cars you would seriously consider. if you do that any decent salesperson will respect you giving them a specific time to follow up after driving the others. Try and make it as soon as possible this shouldn't be an issue if you are driving all contenders over a few days.

With the BMW If you are not strictly between the m3 and m4 I would say its unfair to test drive both. lets face it even though they are not going to be identical they will be very similar. I would test drive either the m3 or m4 whichever you prefer and then after driving the rest on your list if the BMW is your favourite then by all means go back test drive the other which at that point will certainly not be an issue if you are deciding that day having ruled out all others.

Also if you are trading in your current car, make that clear and get that valued whilst out on test drive, its just another way of showing you are serious.

Remember salespeople are always going to try their best to get you to deal, but if you have a specific set out plan you will have all the answers as to when they will hear from you again. I do stress the point though try and be very specific as to when this follow up will be just again points out you have a set plan and are serious.

The reason they can be wary is they literally have people in daily just to blag a test drive in a nice car, they then spend 2-3hrs with this person only to never hear from them again or find that they have given false contact details


----------



## Eamonnl2004 (Jul 25, 2017)

My advice is be comfortable with whatever decision you decide, don’t care about the salesman feelings it’s your money. If I dealer makes you uncomfortable or not happy with your list of cars, find a different dealer.

I also don’t agree with the similar car list 2 years ago I got rid of an f13 M6 went into mercedes to look at a c63 and come out and ordered a GLS from a different dealer because this dealer didn’t have one for me to test drive and wanted me to spend near on 80k without driving one, 

Your list is high end cars and not cheap so don’t regret a decision because you worried a salesman might think you are time wasting, find a different dealer. Also if you looking at new check carwow to see what sort of percentages discounts main dealers are doing on your chosen cars, will give you a good idea of what level you should be paying


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Went to 5 dealerships to look for a new car, couldnt even park at 4 of them.

The 5th, Sytner VW, was just not interested in interested in selling a car. When I agreed to buy the Golf in the showroom at the marked price with a list of the added extras, we went through all the paperwork until the end when the price had gone up by £1500, I pointed this out and the joke of a salesman said there was a mistake on the specification, the price on the display was wrong. Then he started arguing and said, it doesnt matter we sell a lot of cars anyway!

I gave up and said no deal.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I love car shopping and I love haggling with the sales staff, usually I'm completely up front and honest with them. If I've never driven a car before and just want a test drive I'll tell them that I'm not buying a car today as I have no ideal if I'll even like it untill I've driven it. If they don't like that I'll go somewhere else but in most cases they appreciate the honesty and will let me drive a car, obviously they try and sell one to me but don't waste their time pushing it as I've been totally up front regarding my reason for visiting the dealer. I've occasionally had the "I'm selling you this car, you just don't know it yet" salesmen and if they aren't resonable neither am I. When I bought my previous car the first salesman was very patronising so on my way out I told the sales manager exactly why he lost a sale that day. A week later I phoned up and dealt with a really good and helpful salesman and ended up going back and buying the car.

The way I look at it is this, it's your money and you can spend it as and when you please and don't be worn down or pressured by anyone. I appreciate everyone is different but do your research and if needed have a written list of questions and don't be distracted until you have the answers you need, if you feel like your losing control of the situation say you need to walk outside for five minutes or failing that walk away, it's your money, you call the shots ! 

When I test drove a car while I was looking for the one I have now the salesman obviously believed a little pressure would work and on returning from the test drive and giving me a joke of a price for part ex he gave me the old "while we were on the test drive three people phoned about the car and one of them wanted to leave a deposit if I didn't buy it right then" I stood up shook his hand, said thats fortunate because I'm not buying it and walked out.

I think some salesman misjudge the nature of the relationship between the buyer and seller and some salesman are completely aware of how it works, what you expect and accept and as a result do a really good job and foster a good rapour with a buyer. A good car will quite literally sale itself and a good salesman with a good product won't have to result to the old Authur Daley act.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

uruk hai said:


> I love car shopping and I love haggling with the sales staff, usually I'm completely up front and honest with them. If I've never driven a car before and just want a test drive I'll tell them that I'm not buying a car today as I have no ideal if I'll even like it untill I've driven it. If they don't like that I'll go somewhere else but in most cases they appreciate the honesty and will let me drive a car, obviously they try and sell one to me but don't waste their time pushing it as I've been totally up front regarding my reason for visiting the dealer. I've occasionally had the "I'm selling you this car, you just don't know it yet" salesmen and if they aren't resonable neither am I. When I bought my previous car the first salesman was very patronising so on my way out I told the sales manager exactly why he lost a sale that day. A week later I phoned up and dealt with a really good and helpful salesman and ended up going back and buying the car.
> 
> The way I look at it is this, it's your money and you can spend it as and when you please and don't be worn down or pressured by anyone. I appreciate everyone is different but do your research and if needed have a written list of questions and don't be distracted until you have the answers you need, if you feel like your losing control of the situation say you need to walk outside for five minutes or failing that walk away, it's your money, you call the shots !
> 
> ...


A really good post there bud. Always remember they need to sell, more than you need to buy.

A good friend went to a local Vauxhall Dealer in Portadown to look at a Corsa. She rang me from the dealership and said that the salesman wouldn't let her test drive a car until she committed to buy one. I told her to stand up, and walk straight out the door without saying anything to the salesman.

Some salesfolk are brilliant, but equally, some are truly awful and stereotypical.

Good luck. Enjoy it.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

GP Punto said:


> ......The 5th, Sytner VW.......


Personal opinion but I wouldn't touch a Sytner dealership on principle because of their behaviour around this:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/05/24/teenage-audi-mechanic-committed-suicide-colleagues-set-fire/

I'm sure we've all seen this by now but, for me, there's plenty of other folks to do business with. Maybe they're similar but I'd rather go with the unknown than one I consider unacceptable.

Andy.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

the common thing especially with main dealer sales people is they no nothing about the cars they sell or any car and not interested either,


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

mar00 said:


> the common thing especially with main dealer sales people is they no nothing about the cars they sell or any car and not interested either,


I think that's a little unfair - like every other profession and life in general there are good, bad and middle, both for sales staff and dealerships. I have worked with literally 1000's of car sales people from all over Europe so possibly have a reasonable insight into things.

If you are refused a test drive that will be the sales persons decision, highly unlikely to be the dealership policy.

Some dealerships / dealer groups operate a sales process that can be very rigid and can appear to be very dismissive of the customer but its only a tiny minority.

There is a clear conflict between the manufacturer and the dealers - all manufacturers have their own sales process but they cannot force the dealers to use it, they can threaten financial penalties if its not adhered to but they have to prove its not used.

Absolutely every manufacturer I have ever worked with (most of them) have the customer test drive at the very core of the sales process.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

andy665 said:


> I think that's a little unfair - like every other profession and life in general there are good, bad and middle, both for sales staff and dealerships. I have worked with literally 1000's of car sales people from all over Europe so possibly have a reasonable insight into things.
> 
> If you are refused a test drive that will be the sales persons decision, highly unlikely to be the dealership policy.
> 
> ...


I didn't meant test drives as I've only had a problem one and bought lots of cars, but the general knowledge of what they are selling, just in the last few months in two separate Audi dealers, my partner went to test drive an A3 1.4 tfsi she know next to nothing about cars but on the drive she ask are you sure this is a 1.4 petrol as engine is noisy and seems a lot more powerful than she expected but was assured it was petrol when they got back it had a TDI large TDI badge on the back, other dealer didn't know a quattro was four wheel drive though it was just the sports model, I had a BMW salesman insisting the DCT and ZF gearbox was the same thing, you would at least expect the would now the basics and have had the same experience at most, the only one I've had knowledgeable and interested sale people was Lexus


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Darlofan said:


> You've wasted your own time there. Dealers aren't going to be bothered by that.


the dealer principle was , a brand new Shogun, back in the day, wasnt a Cheap POS runabout motor, that and letting him see the paperwork showing a Cash sale made him a bit green about the gills. Its never Nice being told + shown your staff cost you That much


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

mar00 said:


> I didn't meant test drives as I've only had a problem one and bought lots of cars, but the general knowledge of what they are selling, just in the last few months in two separate Audi dealers, my partner went to test drive an A3 1.4 tfsi she know next to nothing about cars but on the drive she ask are you sure this is a 1.4 petrol as engine is noisy and seems a lot more powerful than she expected but was assured it was petrol when they got back it had a TDI large TDI badge on the back, other dealer didn't know a quattro was four wheel drive though it was just the sports model, I had a BMW salesman insisting the DCT and ZF gearbox was the same thing, you would at least expect the would now the basics and have had the same experience at most, the only one I've had knowledgeable and interested sale people was Lexus


Good to hear about Lexus as that's who I have spent a lot of time with over the years.

All sales people have to attend manufacturer run training courses on product knowledge in the very early stages of time with a brand - classic case of you can give people the information that they need but no guarantee of it being retained


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

I wish Lexus would make a M240i/M2 equivalent and a GT3 RS and I'd be set, although the range currently i think is very good just not they type of car i want currently,

the Last lexus i owned I'd had it about 2 months and I noticed a scuff on the edge of the from valance I know i hadn't done it but didn't expect them to repair it, but phone to see if i cold get it in for repair, but at no cost they collected the car 50 miles from the branch left me a new LS for a few days repaired it and put 2 new tyres on free for the inconvenience, they did the same every time for servicing, ay questions I had about cars if the sales didn't know they would go and find out and always phone back, never had that with another dealer without any hassle,


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

My take on this from the other side of the fence so to speak, I was a sales person for a well known brand, dealing with new and used vehicles.

I didn't last in the industry because the dealership I worked at was incredibly backwards and I believed this to be similar at most other independently owned franchises so I stepped away from it, I quit. I was young and looking back I should have just moved to a differently owned dealership as about 10 years on, I can see and appreciate what/which dealerships do things well and which ones still behave about 40 years behind the times.

What was incredibly frustrating for me, was that going on all the courses, travelling hours (literally 5 or more hours each way) and staying overnight, to learn all the new stuff, modern approaches to selling etc.

I'd go back and basically be told to ignore it all, as that's not the way they have always done things.

Any suggestions to help sales, growth etc, shot down because it wasn't 'their' idea.

We had a dealer principle and sales manager who weren't interested in cars at all, sales manager son of the dealer principle who was put in that role because he flunked uni. Managers having relations with other staff and prioritising them with enquiries, deals, special pricing. List could go on. Every cliche you could think of, it happened there.

I could spend hours typing out how awful the place was, I was only young and honestly would sit in my car and cry at the end of some days. I have a very good track record with work and places I've worked before and I have never been treated that way by any employer before or since. 

Well a few years later, they ended up losing their main dealer franchise and now only sell used cars :thumb:

Sales people get put under a serious amount of pressure (unfortunately 'pressure' at some dealerships means abuse and threats, which turns the happiest person into a nervous wreck) and even the best sales people that know every detail about the cars, could be getting treated like utter crap from management. I learnt sales people know how to put on a good 'show' when in fact the reality was far far far different.

At the end of the day, any sales person, appreciates honesty and I'm unsure if your BMW guy was having a bad day, wrongly judged you as a dreamer, or that dealer is stuck in the past.

If you want to test drive a car, be honest, say you have a shortlist and theirs is on it. Most, will accept this.

In fact I used to enjoy this type of person because it sets your expectations and quite often, people were actually looking to buy there and then but just didn't want the hard sell, so was a nice surprise when they said ok, let's work out a deal.

It's funny because I went to look at some Audi's, Mercedes and Range Rovers before I was 25, my life was a bit different then, I wanted a bigger vehicle, estate or 4x4 for what I was doing at the time.

I had quite a lot of expendable income and could have afforded one. Visited Audi, Mercedes and Land Rover. At land rover they offered me a weekend test drive, take away on Friday evening and bring back Monday morning. I was ecstatic, however about 2 minutes later they saw my driving licence and I wasn't old enough. They commended me on my age and offered to go out in one straight away, so we did. Turns out it would have been totally pointless taking one for the weekend as the 2.7 TDV6 that I could have had, was woefully slow and I told them as such and unfortunately that was the end of that.

Out of all things, I ended up buying en ex-demo, top of the range, Seat Exeo Tourer. Completely left field from the brands I'd tried, but if you know what they are (an actual re-badged A4, not like they say oh a golf is the same as a leon, thats tosh, it really is a re-badged Audi A4, VAG shipped their production line to Spain for SEAT to make them, they had a revised front and rear end styling and the interios was out the cabrio A4 not the saloon as it looked more modern). I liked that about it and the value for money was incredible.

My life changed, we know own a home and have started a family, could I afford the same now as about 6/7 years ago, no because I put my money into other stuff.

Anyway, short point, go where they are happy to take your money, young or old and treat you with the respect and time you deserve. Search for a different BMW dealer etc.

Be honest and upfront and if you feel like your age is maybe a factor, do what I did and just don't tell them until they 'need' to know for finance or insurance purposes.


----------

